# Why hello there!



## Decheka

Hello everyone! I'm Decheka. I am currently enrolled in a community college for computer technologies. I've been building and messing around with computers for as long as I can remember. I thought I'd do the right thing and introduce myself before I go off asking a billion questions about things. So, here I am!







I hail from the great state of New Hampshire, for what its worth. I look forward to many overclocking successes due to the help of you splendid ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## t-ramp

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Salutations









Glad to have you part of our community. Feel free to ask whatever you want, and don't forget to search the forums for answers as well as many topics have been discussed before. You will find a plethora of great information here. Welcome to the family


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Welcome


----------



## Anth0789

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## chinesethunda

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Decheka

Thank you for the warm welcomes, everybody!


----------

